# Valet Pro Dionysis Trim Glitz



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

*Price & Availablilty:*
£12.95 for 500ml available from i4detailing here
Used on:

*Manufacturer's Product Information & Instructions:*

* Provides gloss finish
* Lasts for months
* Revives faded plastic
* Can be used on rubber
* Leaves a fresh non-greasy finish

This product revives faded exterior plastic trim, protects from fading and is used to keep exterior trim looking like new.

This silicone gel dressing is fortified with cross-linked polymers for outstanding durability.

*Packaging:*
Comes in a clear plastic bottle with Valet Pros new branding on it. A bit of modernisation and update from the guys at VP - I really like the new labels.



















*Appearance & Fragrance:*
Inside is an orange gloopy liquid which smells almost like paint.

*Cutting & Cleaning Power:*
N/A
*
Ease Of Use:*
In order to use this I first cleaned the plastics thoroughly with APC and a brush and wiped clean with a Costco MF. Application of Dionysis Trim Glitz was completed with a microfibre applicator. This is a very easy to use product and you can't go wrong. I used it on tyres, trim and window rubbers.

*Finish:*
The finish from this dressing quite imrpressed me. As you can see from the 50/50 there is a big difference between the mirror casing with and without Dionysis. Dionysis adds a depth and shine, a certain newness back to the trim.

The scuttle panel at the wiper blades was stained, and this is how it looked after cleaning. Dionysis cleared up this staining and left the scuttle panel looking like new.

Scuttle Before:









Scuttle After:









Tyres Before:









Tyres Dressed:


















Mirror Before:









50/50









Other Side Done:









Rear Dressed:



























*Durability:*
So far it had withstood an absolute torrent of Scottish rain, it has been on just under 2 weeks and still looks brand new, like the day it was applied. To me that is a really good start as I have had some trim dressings washed away after a big rain storm.
If the product lasts at least a month I would consider it good in the durability stakes.

*Value:*
£12.95 is a pretty big initial outlay but considering it is a 500ml bottle and a little goes a long way it is a great buy. I barely used any for all my trim and tyres, and with modern cars having less trim these days then this bottle is perfect.

*Overall DW Rating: 90%*









*Conclusion:*
Another great product from Valet Pro here. I've given it a 9 star rating as it is a very versatile dressing and is a one stop shop for rubber tyres and trim. I increasingly find myself looking for products which will do more than one job for me, this dressing fulfills that need. To add to that the finish is great and good durability to boot.

I know it isn't in the same market as those permanent trim restorers but I wouldn't mark it down just due to this. I like the stage of applying dressing to trim and tyres and such like. It is the final step I go for in my wash routine and always gives me the feeling of completion. IT is silicone based however so may not be be "bodyshopp safe".

Thankyou to Greg at Valet Pro for supplying this product for reviewing.


----------

